# Blanket Chest/Toy Box



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't believe I've put up pics of any project yet, so thought I might have a go.

This is a blanket chest/toy box for my grandson who's 3. I didn't document the build. Carcass (sides, back, bottom) and lid are made from 3/4 oak veneer ply. Front rails and styles and skirting are solid oak. Front raised panels are solid oak glue ups. Solid oak edging on the lid.

Used a full length piano hinge with two soft close lid supports to keep little fingers safe. The lid supports will keep the lid open at which ever angle you choose and are rated by the size of the lid.

I think the stain was Early American with 3 coats of poly.

Vince


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

yet ANOTHER sweet toy chest.. Great job Vince... heirloom quality. grand daughters and grand sons sure do have it made around here 

you boys sure are making it hard to be out of the shop!!!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful job you did there Vince !


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sweet...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice, job well done


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You'll need to wrap that gem with bubble wrap till he's 18, Vince!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> You'll need to wrap that gem with bubble wrap till he's 18, Vince!


Too late for that Dan, but I'd like to wrap little Hank in bubble wrap - typical 3 year old, bumps and bruises


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job Vince. I like the color on the Oak. Oak is hard to beat for great looking furniture. That panel had some nice grain in it too. Great workmanship too.

I was never lucky enough to have a toy box when I was a kid. just an old cardboard box under the bed. 
Herb


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice, Vince. I like the grain direction on the front panels. Jim


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice job on the front raised panel, very classy.


----------



## jamminjack317 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey there 
very well done my friend. Outstanding craftsmanship...


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very refined job Vince! Oak pattern is flowing graciously!Congrats!
Sid


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------

